# More "Canadian ARMED Forces" messaging



## Webgear (26 Apr 2009)

When did the name change of the Canadian Armed Forces to the Canadian Forces occur?

I believe this happened in the mid 1990s however I am having difficulties finding an exact date.

Can anyone provide a link if possible?


----------



## steph_3007 (26 Apr 2009)

From wikipedia
The current incarnation of the Canadian Forces dates from 1 February 1968,[8] when the Royal Canadian Navy, Canadian Army, and Royal Canadian Air Force were merged into a unified structure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Defence_Act
The Canadian Forces Reorganization Act came into effect on 1 February 1968, creating one organization responsible for the defence of Canada, the Canadian Forces, and amending the National Defence Act.


----------



## Occam (26 Apr 2009)

It didn't change - officially, anyways.

Section 14 of the NDA says:  "The Canadian Forces are the armed forces of Her Majesty raised by Canada and consist of one Service called the *Canadian Armed Forces*."

If you mean when did "Canadian Armed Forces" get dropped in favour of "Canadian Forces" in general usage, I would say it was a gradual process that started in the late 1980s.


----------



## Webgear (26 Apr 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> If you mean when did "Canadian Armed Forces" get dropped in favour of "Canadian Forces" in general usage, I would say it was a gradual process that started in the late 1980s.



This is what I meant.

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Apr 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> If you mean when did "Canadian Armed Forces" get dropped in favour of "Canadian Forces" in general usage, I would say it was a gradual process that started in the late 1980s.



As for "general usage" of the title without "Armed", it probably started as soon as the ink from the GG's pen dried after signing into law the pieces of legislation that created the "Canadian Armed Forces"; perhaps even before first reading of the Canadian Forces Reorganization Act in the House of Commons especially since most references in the NDA following the quoted passage use the term Canadian Forces in relation to the armed forces of Her Majesty raised in Canada.

The term 'Canadian Forces' was used officially to refer to all elements (collectively) of the military and naval services in Canada well before unification.  As example, when the RCAMC and the medical branches of the RCN and RCAF were integrated in 1959 the organization was officially called the 'Canadian Forces Medical Service'.  Following unification and the adoption of the 'base concept' our real estate was renamed Canadian Forces Base . . ., CF Station . . . etc, the training establishments were CF School of (whatever), and our reading material was Canadian Forces Administrative Orders and CF Publications.  When I joined the green mob in the 70s, there was the same discussion of where the "Armed" went.  Though I recall that the full title of "Canadian Armed Forces" was used on occasion (not that us peons had much occasion to even so proclaim), the contracted title was probably used more since most usage was in relation to one of the titles noted above.

(Edited to add)

Since a picture paints a thousand words here is something official from March 1967 (thanks to exspy Dan who posted it here). Note the use of "Canadian Forces".


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Sep 2009)

I recently had 2 claims which i took and advances on. What is interesting is the cheques issued to me were both labeled "Canadian Armed Forces".

I was under the impression we were no long the CAF vice the CF.... Can anyone shed some light ?


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (3 Sep 2009)

Hey I've noticed when recieving any type of mail or cheques it's been from the CAF, but I've been told to write with CF.


----------



## ArmyRick (3 Sep 2009)

Just because the name was shortened on recruiting pamplets and other documents we still are Her Majesty's Canadian Armed Forces. Someone actually had the quote from the QR and O about that a few years ago.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2009)

Try this thread When Did The Name Change of the CAF to CF Happen?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Sep 2009)

Also of interest to note, the SeaPig that is in the picture...in March '67 and here I am in YAW in Sept '09 *42 1/2* years later watching SeaPigs flyin' around everyday!

 :blotto:


----------



## Greymatters (3 Sep 2009)

Check your source - its definately not called the "Canadain Forces"    >


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Sep 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Check your source - its definately not called the "Canadain Forces"    >



Whoops! My bad lol


----------

